# 05 V10 TDI engine change



## westcoastcustoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello im new to the forum and new to the phaeton, recently purchased 2005 5.0 V10 TDI with a blown engine! and over the past couple of months have fitted another and have run into a couple of small problems. 1 being after the change, the engine fired up and run perfect for about ten minutes then cut out! and would start for a few seconds then cut out, by mistake, after i removed the egr valve on bank 2 and cleaned it, I forgot to reconnect the pipe running from the exhaust to egr valve on the inlet manifold, car runs lovely until its connected, then back to the problem of starting and cutting out! tried a blanking plate but still the same, my only guess is that the cat might be clogged? second problem, is the vacuum system, The pipe comes out of the vacuum pump into a Y connector, one end goes to the brake servo got that in, then the other end runs along the back of the engine, and in my haste i cant remember taking it off or were this part went or what it connects to :banghead: it would appear it can only go one of 2 ways, down the middle of the engine to a inlet manifold or down the back of the engine towards the gearbox ? my local stealership have no idea or any idea on where to obtain a technical data sheet on the vacuum system can anyone help my before i shoot myself please, thankyou.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Generally speaking... that engine cutting off in 10 minutes sounds like clogged diesel fuel filter or screen.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome! That's the first V10 engine swap that I can remember reading in the forum, although W12s have been swapped.

Are the hoses in question on the diagram below? There are a few, so I'm not entirely sure I know which ones to look out for.

Although it's a bit early in the build to ask, do you get any ECU codes on a VCDS scan after the 10-sec shutoff?

Chris



*Vacuum and EGR lines on MY2006 V10 Phaeton*









image (c) volkswagen


----------



## westcoastcustoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello thanks for the response and the diagram, the fuel filters have been replaced and the tank was drained and filled with fresh fuel, the diagram shows the complete system, minus the bit im stuck with, on the lh cylinder head at the back, theres the vacuum pump, theres a rather fat pipe that comes from the pump and branches off in 2 directions, one end goes to the brake servo and the other end the bit im stuck with goes along the back of the engine towards the left of the car, i cant figure out if it goes to the inlet manifold on the rh bank or down the back of the engine or maybe in the direction of the bulkhead, theres a smaller pipe that connects to the larger pipe, between the heads that feeds most of the vacuum system i.e egr valves etc... ive had to plug the end of the larger pipe for now so theres no loss of vacuum, theres no engine light present and the only code that wont clear is a coolant sensor fault, the cooling fans are constantly running, im guessing its a duff sensor, i have spares, just wanted to tackle one problem at a time. 

I took it for a test drive yesterday with the egr pipe disconnected and it drives fine, with the pipe re-connected its toatally down on power and struggles to get to 70mph, ive put a bottle of cataclean in the fuel hopefully that should clear the cat after a good run, just dont want to go to far with that vacuum pipe not connected.

The old engine blew after rh turbo oil seal burst causing the engine to run away on its own oil, eventually it drained the sump and popped a rod thru the side of the engine!


----------



## westcoastcustoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello thanks for the response and the diagram, the fuel filters have been replaced and the tank was drained and filled with fresh fuel, the diagram shows the complete system, minus the bit im stuck with, on the lh cylinder head at the back, theres the vacuum pump, theres a rather fat pipe that comes from the pump and branches off in 2 directions, one end goes to the brake servo and the other end the bit im stuck with goes along the back of the engine towards the left of the car, i cant figure out if it goes to the inlet manifold on the rh bank or down the back of the engine or maybe in the direction of the bulkhead, theres a smaller pipe that connects to the larger pipe, between the heads that feeds most of the vacuum system i.e egr valves etc... ive had to plug the end of the larger pipe for now so theres no loss of vacuum, theres no engine light present and the only code that wont clear is a coolant sensor fault, the cooling fans are constantly running, im guessing its a duff sensor, i have spares, just wanted to tackle one problem at a time. 

I took it for a test drive yesterday with the egr pipe disconnected and it drives fine, with the pipe re-connected its toatally down on power and struggles to get to 70mph, ive put a bottle of cataclean in the fuel hopefully that should clear the cat after a good run, just dont want to go to far with that vacuum pipe not connected.

The old engine blew after rh turbo oil seal burst causing the engine to run away on its own oil, eventually it drained the sump and popped a rod thru the side of the engine!


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yike! Runaway engine on modern diesel! Sorry to hear that.

Looks like you are solving your mystery... EGR system problem along with that vacuum... perhaps it might be easier if you could find another Phaeton owner with same engine so you can take a look at the piping. Or someone take a picture or video for this member.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

westcoastcustoms:

Hi, if you fill in some information in your forum profile with country and approximate location there could be someone nearby who can offer access to a V10 to compare.

It's no problem if you are company tech, we are open to all-comers here provided they have a genuine interest in the car, which you clearly do, and can help expand everyone's knowledge and fun. :thumbup:

Chris


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmm... is this the World Famous West Coast Customs?


----------



## westcoastcustoms (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello im from the isle of sheppey, southeast England, I own and run my own small garage, not the world famous west coast customs, just the small and unheard of one.

Im 100% on the cat being clogged now, after a good run the lh exhaust is only warm as the rh exhaust is red hot, now to the fun bit of getting it off  i think its the first cat the one connected to the manifold tucked right up were you cant see it lol, still stuck on vacuum pipe, a friend suggested getting hold of a bentley manual ? i would be nice if a fellow v10 owner could take a look under there bonnet for me please and point me in the right direction.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Just to narrow down the vacuum pipe search, which one of the two branches shown in the pump view below are you interested in?

I also attach an EGR vacuum line diagram in case that helps.

Chris



*Tandem (vacuum) pump connections - the two thick branches attach to item 2, which is item 6 in the schematic below*









image (c) volkswagen


*V10 EGR vacuum lines*









image (c) volkswagen


----------



## westcoastcustoms (Oct 25, 2013)

thanks for the diagrams, Ive sorted the egr problem, was the power connection to the turbo had come loose! well the company that reconditioned them broke the plastic off of one and i had to glue it on, the picture of the pump dont quite resemble the system on my phaeton, its a AJS engine, heres some pics of the offending pipe.

bellow the bit that branches to the servo.










and the other branch marked with red x the x to the rhs is were its plugged with a bolt, theres another bit of pipe that connects to the end of this that i cant find were it goes.










and heres a expanded view


----------

